# 2016 Specialized Camber 29er



## rvsixer (Sep 25, 2012)

Smaller Clyde here (6'4", currently 224 lb moving back down to normal 215 lbs, mid-fifties, located in socal). Getting back into cycling after many years off. Looking for the least expensive new FS bike that I won't break right away (but do expect to beef up where needed as I progress).

Saw several references here in this forum as the 2013-2015 Specialized Camber Comp 29er being good for this task. Won't break it out of the box, and an excellent Clyde platform.

Specialized just lowered the price on the 2016 base Camber 29er down to $1500 MSRP :eekster:. AND it's the only model in the new 2016 Camber line up with a threaded bottom bracket (I really don't want a press in):
https://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/trail/camber-29/106426

Opinions on the componentry as equipped holding up in the near/mid term? Or should I continue my quest for a clean used 2014-2015 Camber Comp 29er? I am afraid of buying used in case after I find something bad later $$$.

Thanks!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

buy that new one. 220 lb is not pushing the limits of that bike. enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## rvsixer (Sep 25, 2012)

Good to know, thanks. I was hoping being at the bottom end of the clyde weight scale would be a non-issue.

In the meantime I have learned of the Specialized shock = proprietary shock situation. Being able to replace/upgrade the shock in the future is important to me, and I been unable to find a non-Specialized solution (either upgrade shock, or adapter such as bikeyoke.com) for this model.

So, I retracted my deposit at the LBS for now. Sadly, due to the salesperson's reaction to that madmax, will not be visiting that LBS again.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

rvsixer said:


> Good to know, thanks. I was hoping being at the bottom end of the clyde weight scale would be a non-issue.
> 
> In the meantime I have learned of the Specialized shock = proprietary shock situation. Being able to replace/upgrade the shock in the future is important to me, and I been unable to find a non-Specialized solution (either upgrade shock, or adapter such as bikeyoke.com) for this model.
> 
> So, I retracted my deposit at the LBS for now. Sadly, due to the salesperson's reaction to that madmax, will not be visiting that LBS again.


sounds like money is tight in that shop , lol.
let us know what you end up with.

subbed.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind if shock would you be looking to upgrade too? I have a specialized and when I upgraded my shock I found several great shocks from Fox and Rockshox that work with specialized. Below are just a couple of examples that I found on just the first page of my google search. They are both fit my stumpjumper FSR with 140mm of travel, but I am sure you can also find great shocks for a CX/trail bike like the camber. Now I do admit that there a less options out there, but the ones that are available are great.

https://jet.com/product/detail/6b7d...=405-1303865&gclid=CNPxpcvaucsCFVAjgQodWlsGmA

Fox Shox Float X2 Specialized Enduro Shock 8 5" x 2 25" 215x57 Kashima 2016 | eBay


----------



## rvsixer (Sep 25, 2012)

jearl said:


> What kind if shock would you be looking to upgrade too?


Whatever is available LOL.

The listed shocks won't fit. The shock that comes with the bike is low end, is a wierd 205x53mm I can't find anything aftermarket that would fit even close (and, if its anything like other Specialized stories on the interwebs, may have a non-standard through hole size but I have not confirmed that).

Also I can't find any DIY options for rebuild must pay $120 (plus shipping) to have the factory do it.

Seriously. If Specialized didn't play the don't use off the shelf shock sizes routine, I would have bought and be riding one of their bikes this weekend.

And the LBS that got so frustrated as the shock being the reason I wanted my deposit back, wouldn't have to hear it (yet again), from future customers.

BTW love your sig. I am considering bypassing OTS bikes and LBS's all together, and just building up my own.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The Specialized shocks are different. They have a different rear mount than most shocks on the market. That said, you can easily get your shop to order one of the Fox shocks from the Camber Comp model. I wouldn't worry too much about the shock to start, though. I thought I would want to upgrade away from the RockShox Monarch that came on mine, but it has been great.

I think the 205x53 shock may be the same used on the previous years (14-15) Camber Evo model as well.

So long as you stay away from the Mini-Brain shocks on the higher end Camber models, you can buy an air can kit for the model shock and rebuild it yourself. A Brain shock means you have to send it in.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

1) Threaded bottom brackets have not proved to be any more reliable to me on aluminum frames than the PF BB's I have experience with. I have three bikes of my own with them, and I am a mechanic in a shop. I'm a tiny bit taller, and a fair bit heavier than you. I have had my share of external bottom brackets fail, but none of my PF's so far, and I don't see any more of a problem with them than other BB types. Personally, I would not avoid a bike just because it came with a PF BB.

2) As a 224 lb clyde, you are kind of on the boney side ;~) and don't really have that much that you have to avoid. Mostly the true weight weenie stuff is about it. Stuff like Stan's Crest rims, spindly low spoke counts, and that kind of stuff. Regular trails bikes are going to serve you just fine.

3) As a bike from the top bike companies, the Camber 29 is a solid deal at their current marked down price of $1,500. That being said, there are some really great deals out there on bikes you can order, but you will not likely be able to ride one ahead of time.

Here are a couple of examples:

Breezer Supercell Team | 2015

Niner Jet 9 XT/SLX Exclusive Pro Build Bike

Two bikes that I have spent a couple of months each on that easily compare to the Camber if they all had equal builds, and when you have an obviously better build spec on them, it becomes a bit of a no-brainer.

If a friend or family member asked me, I'd tell them to get the Breezer for Socal trails, and the Jet 9 for tighter trails, even with the 120 mm travel fork. Those types of deals are not always around for all levels of bikes, but they are there right now for this price point. As always, JMHO.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not a clyde (5'9", 168 lbs) but I am doing a similar search and this thread has some good info. I rode the Camber 29 comp yesterday. It's not going to be the deciding factor, but I also would like a threaded BB--it means I can easily replace, swap, and troubleshoot cranksets and BBs by myself. My biggest reservation about the base Camber is also the shock and the proprietary crap you have to deal with. But more to the point, what is the general experience with the Specialized/X-fusion shocks? If it's a decent shock and the warranty service is reasonable, then there's no need to have "options." As long as the shock (or the Fox analogue) continues to be available at a reasonable price.

By the way JeffJ, I'm not sure the Breezer and Niner models you're referencing could be considered comparable to the Camber. The head angle for both of those bikes is definitely steeper than for the Camber, which is a key feature for me.

The bikes I'm also planning to look at are 2016 Kona Hei Hei TR, maybe the 2016 Fuji Rakan, Orbea Occam HR50, Trek Fuel EX 29 7 or 8, and maybe Scott Genius 900 series (which I'm not sure is still available in 2016). I'm open to other suggestions as well--looking at real world price of up to $3000 (but at that price it should be a killer deal).


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

paramount3 said:


> I'm not a clyde (5'9", 168 lbs) but I am doing a similar search and this thread has some good info. I rode the Camber 29 comp yesterday. It's not going to be the deciding factor, but I also would like a threaded BB--it means I can easily replace, swap, and troubleshoot cranksets and BBs by myself. My biggest reservation about the base Camber is also the shock and the proprietary crap you have to deal with. But more to the point, what is the general experience with the Specialized/X-fusion shocks? If it's a decent shock and the warranty service is reasonable, then there's no need to have "options." As long as the shock (or the Fox analogue) continues to be available at a reasonable price.
> 
> By the way JeffJ, I'm not sure the Breezer and Niner models you're referencing could be considered comparable to the Camber. The head angle for both of those bikes is definitely steeper than for the Camber, which is a key feature for me.
> 
> The bikes I'm also planning to look at are 2016 Kona Hei Hei TR, maybe the 2016 Fuji Rakan, Orbea Occam HR50, Trek Fuel EX 29 7 or 8, and maybe Scott Genius 900 series (which I'm not sure is still available in 2016). I'm open to other suggestions as well--looking at real world price of up to $3000 (but at that price it should be a killer deal).


I have ridden all three bikes (the Camber, Jet 9, and Breezer), so I know how they all ride. People get a bit too hung up on HTA, and other geometry numbers without actually riding the bike. Sometimes they make sense to a point, sometimes a bike will surprise you. I stand by my recommendations for the OP based on the information he provided.

I'd be happy to check out your situation in your own thread, but I don't think it's fair to derail the attention from the OP's thread when your situation is quite different.


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

I second the praise of pressfit BBs...I am a clyde but also coming down in weight, just under 220...I ride a 2016 Trek Top Fuel. With the suspension tuned right, by a reputable shop or a competent home wrench you'll be fine on most bikes on the market at your size. My best riding friend is about the same size as you and he has 4000+ miles on his Camber...solid bike. I'm advocating the Top Fuel buts its a touch more coin but best bike I have ridden! (I have owned Cannondales, Specialized, Fuji, and 2 different Treks. Tested Breezers, Scott, and Niners)


----------



## rvsixer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone so far for the input, its all very helpful, and helping me have a more open mindset. Good to know at my weight its becoming evident I shouldn't break any decent bikes.

Great feedback on the PF vs threaded BB's. I guess besides the interweb stories of PF creaking, I will be doing my own wrenching so still favoring threaded (easier and less tools needed). I'm renting a 2016 Giant Trance 3 for an extended test drive this weekend, so get to try PF first hand.


----------



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

*6'4" 215lbs considering XL Camber Carbon*



rvsixer said:


> Thanks everyone so far for the input, its all very helpful, and helping me have a more open mindset. Good to know at my weight its becoming evident I shouldn't break any decent bikes.
> 
> Great feedback on the PF vs threaded BB's. I guess besides the interweb stories of PF creaking, I will be doing my own wrenching so still favoring threaded (easier and less tools needed). I'm renting a 2016 Giant Trance 3 for an extended test drive this weekend, so get to try PF first hand.


I am 6'4" about 210-215lbs. Looking into my first 29r. Considering XL Camber Carbon. Any concerns with this durability wise, size wise? If necessary I can drop down to the Camber Comp and get the XXL, but if durability of the carbon and size of the XL aren't too big of a concern would rather get the Carbon. Not for weight, but for better components and rear shock (no brain). Thanks!


----------



## rvsixer (Sep 25, 2012)

MCF said:


> If necessary I can drop down to the Camber Comp...would rather get the Carbon...for...rear shock (no brain).


Both of the Comps (alum or carbon) have the no brain shock.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

MCF said:


> I am 6'4" about 210-215lbs. Looking into my first 29r. Considering XL Camber Carbon. Any concerns with this durability wise, size wise? If necessary I can drop down to the Camber Comp and get the XXL, but if durability of the carbon and size of the XL aren't too big of a concern would rather get the Carbon. Not for weight, but for better components and rear shock (no brain). Thanks!


I am 6'4" and poured over my geometry matrix day and night to find a better suited set of numbers. Do the numbers always tell the truth? Nope. Did it this time? You bet! I got a 2016 Camber carbon expert and it fits like a glove. I've never been able to run less than a 100mm stem on my XXL Santa Cruz but, with the Camber, I am running a 75mm and love the handing. I also am not pushed WAAAAAY back with the silly slack ST angles. The Camber is about 75degrees, meaning the TT length is not artificially fluffed, it climbs better seated, and the seat position is not weird when I use the dropper post. I also love that the HT length is longer than anything out there and contributes nicely to the stack. I can actually use low rise bars.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I will to my comment above, I am NOT wild about he brain shock.


----------



## Tytlynz (Apr 29, 2015)

It appears all the comp models in xl are sold out, at least that is what my lbs said. They also said that 2017 models won't be in stock until September. Is this true based on general experience?


----------



## azfishman (May 7, 2010)

I asked about an XL carbon comp in XL. LBS said there were none. 17's in Septober sometime....


----------



## OldAZGoat (Mar 25, 2016)

I bought my Camber Comp (not carbon) XXL in March and they said it was one of the last three 2016 models they had in stock at that time, so it wouldn't surprise me that the XLs are gone (especially since that's a more popular size than XXL).


----------

